# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Leonard Pickel, Shane Dabbs, costumers roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

With the new show comes the new Gruesome Giveaway, (sponsored by Screamline Studios). If you wish to win a fantastic prize, listen to the show and answer the following question:

Q: What does Shane Dabbs think is the creepiest horror movie to date?

If you think you know the answer, send it along with your name, email and phone to [email protected]. We will only be accepting the first 250 entries so get yours in ASAP. This contest ends at Midnight on Tuesday, March 5th.

Good luck...


----------

